# Frames



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Why did you decide to make the homepage a frameset? Why?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Easier navigation.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark you make your website your way and Chris will make his, his way.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Wasn't being rude at all, but why must you comment (usually negatively) about every change Chris makes? 

I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark - The tone of your comments were less than positive. When I read your initial post, I sat back and thought to myself "Who does he think he is?".

My recommendation to you is simply this... read your post in the third person before you send it. if there is any doubt as to how it might be taken, take it up in private. Electronic communication mediums such as this lack the ability to express your true feelings properly, so miscommunication sneaks in.

All that said, we really do welcome comments from everyone. Let's just all try to keep things light!


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> *
> 
> All that said, we really do welcome comments from everyone. Let's just all try to keep things light!  *


For someone who welcomes all comments, you certainly have not proved it with this comment. All he asked was why do you use frames. Now the second why was not necessary, but he basically wanted an answer. Most site designers would prefer to not use frames. At least the ones that I have talked with. I personally think that is a valid question. There are other ways to display nav bars and such on every page. He just wanted to know why Chris chose this one.

It seems like some of you already need a vacation from the forums, because you are starting to take things personally.

One more think I would like to add, he even placed this in the correct section of the forum....in the admin section. I guess he also could of used the potpourri section, since anything goes there.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

You have a PM.


----------

